# Problem with my Female Guinea Pigs



## Scarlena (Apr 3, 2011)

I have two female guinea pigs, same age and weight. Recently, one of them began occasionally humping the other. I doubt this is a problem, probably just a dominance things but... Is there anything bad about this? Should I stop it or be concerned at all?

Thanks


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

lol nothing to worry about!


----------

